# Bought some new CDs



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Not great music (except maybe Kraus symphonie funèbre) per se, but good music (all from Naxos. 3 cds for 22$)

J. B. Vanhal: Flute quartets
J. M. Kraus: Symphonies vol. 3 (including symphonie funèbre)
W. Pichl: Programmatic symphonies (related to the muses: Calliope, Melpomene, Clio, Diana)

Vanhal flute quartets are particularly enjoyable. I think he is, as well as Kraus, are too often forgotten and are too much under the shadow of Mozart.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I've never heard of these composers....and I think I'm a fair musical adventurer! But it's no surprise to find them on Naxos, an amazing label. They really do work to prevent so much music falling into obscurity. They've done wonders with people like Villa-Lobos and the American composers.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Of these composers, you should look for Kraus symphony in C minor. It's an absolute hidden gem.

http://www.amazon.com/Kraus-Symphon...3491026?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1178987132&sr=1-3

(tracks 8-10)

Vanhal was an important composer at the time. Rather second rate (first rate being Haydn and Mozart) but one of the best of that level.

If you want some files of their production, just ask.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn (May 12, 2007)

Hi!



Handel said:


> Of these composers, you should look for Kraus symphony in C minor. It's an absolute hidden gem.


On the same CD, you can hear his c sharp minor symphony which is even better than the c minor work in my opinion.
I was completely enthusiastic when I heared this masterpiece the first time. I can hear it again and again, it's always a great pleasure.  
Besides Mozarts great g minor KV 550 and Haydns No. 83, also g minor, it's the best minor-symphonie of this time.

Kraus' c-minor symphony you mentioned is the orchestral introduction for the requiem for King Gustav III. of Sweden. But taken alone it's impressing too.

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Amade Van Haydn said:


> Hi!
> 
> Kraus' c-minor symphony you mentioned is the orchestral introduction for the requiem for King Gustav III. of Sweden.
> Regards,
> AVH.


Hi

I don't refer to this orchestral introduction (Funeral symphony VB 148) but the VB 142.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn (May 12, 2007)

Hi Handel!



Handel said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't refer to this orchestral introduction (Funeral symphony VB 148) but the VB 142.


Ooops 

O.K. the other c minor work is an adaption of the c sharp minor symphony I referred to.
I like the older version more, it has more "fire".
The later c minor version is more tame but perhaps more perfect. A matter of taste, I think.

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyway, Kraus is a pleasant suprise. It shuts up those who say that there was only Mozart and Haydn during this time. (with all due respect to Herr Haydn).


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Pichl's symphonies are also a pleasant surprise. Not the same depth and complexity of Haydn's symphonic production but a lot of vitality.


----------



## Maestronrp (May 24, 2007)

Check out this new composer http://www.digstation.com/AlbumDetails.aspx?albumid=ALB000005789

Heres his bio!! www.myspace.com/maestrosproject


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

*****************


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

What's with the shameless advertising?? Off with ye!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

No, no. I wrote something without interest. And I preferred to erase it.
sorry.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Daffodylls said:


> No, no. I wrote something without interest. And I preferred to erase it.
> sorry.


And what was that?


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Daffodylls said:


> No, no. I wrote something without interest. And I preferred to erase it.
> sorry.


I'm sorry Daffodyls, I didn't mean you! I meant that guy who just posts links to that myspace page. He did so in many threads.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Handel said:


> And what was that?


thanks to the forum, i bought a CD yesterday : JM Kraus's Funeral Music for Gustav III, fraught with deep restrained sorrow, Absolutely wonderful.

And i added a useless commentary.


----------

